# Spurious EHOSTDOWN UDP/IP errors



## chodong (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

I have an application running in user-mode on a multi-homed host under FreeBSD 9.0 that performs a lot of UDP/IP I/O with other multi-homed hosts.

After running for about one hour (exchanging more than 500GB of data) a single sendto will get a EHOSTDOWN error.

The target host is most definitely not down and other hosts concurrently running the same application report no error in their communication with the target host.

Has anyone else experienced this? Is this a bug? A configuration issue?

I would rather not ignore this error. I guess I could try the I/O again.


----------

